# UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe



## Platin (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Normal sollte die Pumpe direkt hinter dem UltraSieve stehen.

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich zwischen UltraSieve und Pumpe 2-3 Regentonnen als Filter zwischenzuschalten? (Pumpe würde in der letzten Tonne stehen)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Ja sicher, so wie auf der Zeichnung geht das. Das Problem wird nur sein, dass die Pumpe im Einklang mit dem Auslass des Ultra's sein muss.
Pumpt sie zu wenig, laufen die Tonnen über, pumpt sie zu viel, laufen die Tonnen trocken.

Oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler


----------



## rainthanner (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

ich würde niemals unter Teichniveau bauen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hi,


ich kann mich da dem Rainer nur anschließen.  

Was ist wenn die Pumpe ausfällt  



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler



Nein


----------



## Platin (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Zeichnung nochmal überarbeitet:
 

Das Wasser würde in diesem Fall aus der letzten Tonne in den Teich überlaufen.
Weiterer Vorteil: ich könnte an die Pumpe zusätzlich einen Skimmer anschließen.
Zwischen Pumpe und erster Tonne gehört natürlich ein Rückschlagventil.

Der Skimmer im UltraSieve müsste doch nach meinem Verständnis dicht machen, wenn ein bestimmter Wasserstand in der rechten Kammer erreicht ist? Somit würde ein überlaufen im Pumpenschacht/Pumpentonne ausgeschlossen sein. (zweite Skizze)  

Schlagt mich wenn ich komplett falsch liege.


----------



## rainthanner (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo, 

Pumpe gleich an den US und die PK würde dann wegfallen. 
Oder: PK genau so hoch machen wie der US. 


Es sind leichtsinnigerweise schon zu viele Teiche leergelaufen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Platin (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo!

Habe die Pumpe dann doch direkt hinter den US gehängt.
Läuft bisher einwandfrei.
 

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch:
Ist es normal, dass bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe, die zweite Kammer langsam vollläuft?
Das Wasser findet irgendeine Lücke zwischen erster und zweiter Kammer und setzt dann das Sieb unter Wasser.


----------



## schrope (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Platin!



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es normal, dass bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe, die zweite Kammer langsam vollläuft?
> Das Wasser findet irgendeine Lücke zwischen erster und zweiter Kammer und setzt dann das Sieb unter Wasser.


Jaaaa, jetzt bin ich beruhigt! Ich quälle mich schon seit Tagen/Wochen mit diesem Thema. Ich bin dabei mir einen Siebfilter selbst zu bauen und das größte Problem ist deises Shot das mittels Schwimmer schließen soll wenn der Wasserspiegel im Siebfilter steigt. 
Nun Ideen habe ich zu Haufe, aber wie ich das Ganze dicht bekomme, da scheiterten bisher all meine Konstruktionen. Aber anscheinend gelingt es den Leuten von US auch nicht ein 100% dichtes Shot zu fertigen. :crazy 

Zu deinem Schwerkraft Problem:
Wenn du nach dem Siebfilter noch andere Filterkammern platzierst die per Schwerkraft vollaufen sollen, musst du eine Kammer erstellen die bis zum Teichniveau geht. Sie wird dann zwar nur ca. bis zur Hälfte voll, das musst du dann beim Bau berücksichtigen, dafür aber kann dir der Teich nicht leer laufen.
Weiterer Vorteil: Du kannst dann wirklich vom Teich bis zum letzten Filter alles per Schwerkraft erledigen und zu guter letzt ist alles unter der Erde und es stehen nirgendwo diese hässlichen Regentonnen herum!  

Bin selbst dabei mir eine solche Filteranlage für meinen Teich zu erstellen.
Vielleicht findest du ja hier noch Infos die dir weiterhelfen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17038

MfG, Peter


----------



## Platin (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Peter!

Ich habe die Pumpe direkt hinter den US platziert und der Filter steht leicht über dem Teichniveau.

Zum US:
Das kuriose bei meinem US ist, dass die 2. Kammer zwei-,dreimal nicht vollgelaufen ist. Und vorgestern war der Wasserstand in der 2. Kammer ca. 10cm niedriger als in der 1. 
Der US läuft z.Z. nur tagsüber.

Ich hatte auch schon versucht diese Gummilippen/-dichtungen an den Ecken mit Innotec abzukleben (Pfeil1), bringt aber nix. (schlecht zu erkennen weil mein Wasser noch dem eines Biotops ähnelt)

Also ich vermute, dass zwischen den Gummilippen und dem Schwimmerschott ¿ (Ironie) noch Wasser hindurch kommt. (Pfeil2)
 
Das blöde ist, dass das Sieb sammt Dreck unterwasser gesetzt wird und das Schwimmerschott den Deckel um 7/8 cm anhebt.:evil


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Thorsten,

hast Du Dich mit dem Problem mal direkt an den Hersteller/Verkäufer gewendet?


----------



## elpancho (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Thorsten

Meine US ist nachts auch ausgeschalten ,und auch meine 2 Kammer ist nicht ganz dicht und füllt sich etwas . Mir macht das aber keine Kopfschmerzen,da das Wasser ja schön ruhig in der Kammer steht und wenn ich die Pumpe wieder einschalte sinkt das Niveau wieder unter das Sieb und die Ablagerungen bleiben auch wieder auf dem Sieb liegen.

Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist ( Niveau von US , Schimmergewicht ),dürfte das Schwimmschott nicht so hoch gehen das es den Deckel heben kann.Bei mir gibt es noch diese Schraube ( siehe Bild )die sowas verhindert.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Platin (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo!

@Annett
Einen Hersteller hab ich im Netz leider nicht gefunden. Dem Verkäufer habe ich eine Mail geschickt, in der ich mein Problem geschildert habe, aber bis jetzt ist noch keine Antwort da. 
In der Beschreibung findet man auch keine Adresse.

@Chris
Der Schwimmer hängt in der mittleren Stellung und ist mit 3 Liter Wasser befüllt. Hinter dem US hängt eine Aquamax 8000.
Das mit der Schraube ist ne gute Idee. Aber ob eine Schraube den Schwimmer halten kann  zumahl die Wandstärke nur ca. 1cm beträgt.


Ich habe über Nacht den Zugschieber vor dem US geschlossen um zu sehen bis wohin der Wasserstand in Kammer 1 fällt.
 
Wasserstand kurz unter den Gummidichtungen

Wie ich vermutet habe müsste demnach zwischen Schwimmerschott und den Gummidichtungen Wasser durchkommen


----------



## lotharw (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Thorsten,

wozu machst du den Filter Nachts aus ?


Mfg
lothar


----------



## Platin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo Lothar!

Der braucht doch nicht die ganze Nacht durchlaufen, bei 4 kleinen Fischen.


Aber jetzt hab ich eine Zeitschaltuhr die geht 22 Uhr aus und 5 Uhr an, denke das reicht. 
Ich lasse ihn 2-3 Stunden laufen und dann 2-3 Stunden nicht.


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*



			
				ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Filter abgestellt wird kommt kein frisches Teichwasser mehr in den Filter was die Folge hat das der Sauerstoffgehalt im Filterwasser sinkt.
> Dies passiert schon nach wenigen Minuten je nach dem wie stark die Bakterien arbeiten.
> Beim verarbeiten von Schadstoffen wird Sauerstoff verbraucht.
> Ist kein Sauerstoff mehr vorhanden sterben die Filterbakterien ab.


Quelle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (4. Posting)
Das ist zwar ein alter Thread aber daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Egal wie viele Fische Du hast, der Wirkungsgerad Deines Filters wird herabgesetzt und du riskierst Nitrit. 

Wolf


----------



## Platin (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III - Filter - Pumpe*

Hallo!

Das Thema Bakterien-Sauerstoff ist mir (dank dieses Forums) bekannt, dass ich Nitrit riskiere ist mir neu!
Ich dachte für den Anfang würde eine geringere Laufleistung reichen.
Nun gut, mein Filter läuft jetzt die Nacht durch, im 2 Stunden Intervall.
Besser wäre eine Stunde, aber meine Zeitschaltuhr hat keine 12 Speicherplätze. 

Edit: Seit ich den Filter alle 2 Stunden laufen lasse, hat sich das Thema mit der volllaufenden 2. Kammer erledigt.


----------

